# What sunglasses do you wear when you have your suit on?



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions coz I'm not too sure on what will go well.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I know for sure that a plastic frame will not go well with a suit.


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Generally, classic frames work pretty well. Wayfarers and Caravans (my choice) especially so. If you're even thinking of Oakleys, put them down and back away.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

dfischer1 said:


> Generally, classic frames work pretty well. Wayfarers and Caravans (my choice) especially so. If you're even thinking of Oakleys, put them down and back away.


Funny you should say that. I actually wear Oakleys, even with my suit, but they're the SI (Military/Police Issue) Fives 2.0 (see link below). They're kind of like Oakley's version of Wayfarers for smaller faces and, because they're for military issue, there is no word "Oakley" on the nose and the "O" on the earpiece is subdued grey. I would not, however, wear most models of Oakleys with suits.

https://www.armedforcesmcss.us/cart.php?target=product&product_id=1365&category_id=165


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Aviators -- but those are the only sunglasses I own, period. 

I think the general thought is that plastic sporty frames look bad with suits.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have two pairs - one is a wrap-around style. I leave that one home when I'm in a suit - not because of the look, but because it doesn't fit in my pocket.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

I have basically two pairs of shades I wear with dressier clothing:



and a pair similar to this (can't find the exact ones right now):


Depending on my suit, my mood, the weather, or any other number of things, I grab one of these two. I'd say the WFs get more use in the winter and the wire frames get more use in the summer, but they both make appearances year-round.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Aviators -- but those are the only sunglasses I own, period.
> 
> I think the general thought is that plastic/sporty frames look bad with suits.


I agree that aviators are a good, classic choice for the American man. Unfortunately, I have a fairly small and narrow face, so even smaller versions of aviators tend to make me look cartoonish.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Unfortunate; they have a good amount of coverage from the sun. I used to wear those trendy narrow frames in middle school, but they would always let in sunlight from the top.


----------



## BPFT (Jan 26, 2010)

Vintage turtle wayfarers. Like these



basically anything classic will work nicely. No reflecting lenses, weird colours or sporty frames.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Persol.


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

Mostly Wayfarers (the newer version), the somewhat rounder frame fits my face a lot better than the old one.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I have a pair of Persol Aviator style that look good. I'm also looking at getting a pair of Ray-Ban 2132. They are "new wayfarers" which have a smaller frame and don't lean out on your face. If you can find a pair of Ray-Ban 2132 in Tortoise or Black you will be set with a nice fitting classic pair of shades. They also come in 55mm and 52mm so if you have a small face you will be good to go. I also love the Oakley Fives, they are classically styled with a modern update, they fit well and look well. I had some until my dog ate them and I bought the Persols


----------



## JustJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

I wore gold 1950s Ray Ban aviators today with mirrored lenses.

Love them!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

smujd said:


> Persol.












Word. :aportnoy:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Wire-framed round-lenses glasses with dark prescription lenses. Since i wear spectacles, I can't just grab sunglasses OTR; since I have to get lenses made anyway, I just pick frames I like and have dark polarized lenses put in.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Clubmasters.


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

welldressedfellow said:


> Clubmasters.


Probably one of THE classiest frames ever... too bad they just don't sit well on me... damn it


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

welldressedfellow said:


> Clubmasters.


ditto.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

The ones that fit on my glasses.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Those which suit me , the clothes are little relevant.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

+1 on the Ray Ban Aviators.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

American Optical Original Pilots (aviators), they fold flat and have very good coverage. I believe they come in black frame also


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Grayson said:


> Word. :aportnoy:


:aportnoy:ABSOLUTELY!!!:aportnoy:

I have the 714's pictured above on McQueen. They are my go to shades. I also have the following from Persol:
649's - brown tortoise
2849S's - black (Similar to what Bond is wearing but larger lens.)

Persol is by far my favorite SG brand.

I also own Ray-ban in the following styles:
Wayfarers - brown tortoise
Wayfarers - black
Aviators

I prefer classic styling when it comes to eye wear. I must say they all add flavor to any suit.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Grayson said:


> Word. :aportnoy:


I have those in black. They look very nice but they're not too comfortable so they don't get worn much. I've been trying to find something similar that fits better but no luck yet.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the exact Wayfarers in the earlier post, and think they're great. I do also really like Persols. Pretty much "classic" sunglasses fit in, not too sure about Gargoyles or more funky Oakleys, but if I saw someone wearing them it probably wouldn't bother me.


----------



## HSC87 (Mar 28, 2006)

+1 to all Persol recommendations. They look really bad ass with a suit. especially 649s.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

Maui Jims. I don't know of a better pair of sunglasses and they come in many different styles.



> If you're even thinking of Oakleys, put them down and back away.


This is nonsense. Oakley makes a very good and in some cases very stylish product. I wouldn't wear my M-Frames with a suit, but they have some models that look good and I would buy long before a pair of Ray-Bans or other similar brand. I've had my Oakleys for almost a decade and wear them for every outdoor activity from lawn mowing to hunting and they have held up better than any other brand I've owned, including RB, Gargoyles, and Briko. I don't put my MJs through that kind of routine, but I think the MJ lens is better and the overall build quality is a bit better. However, Oakley is a fine product.

I personally don't think the large profile traditional aviator glasses look good with professional dress. You should be able to find what you need with MJs or Oakleys.


----------



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

The Persols look terrific. But aren't there more suited for oldies? I'm 29.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^ :icon_pale:

Damn kids....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Always tortoise shell or black wayfarers or similar sober plastic framed sunglasses. I think plastic frames look much better than metal frames with a suit. I would never wear aviator style sunglasses with a suit, aviators belong with uniforms and casual wear in my opinion.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

dfischer1 said:


> Generally, classic frames work pretty well. Wayfarers and Caravans (my choice) especially so. If you're even thinking of Oakleys, put them down and back away.


Oakley. SI Mil/LE Minutes, with subdued Oakley logo.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

desertfox said:


> The Persols look terrific. But aren't there more suited for oldies? I'm 29.


At that age you can pull them off just fine, IMO.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

it really depends on your style and face shape. The the poster that asked about older styles because he is only 29. Thats why I like the ray-ban 3132 new wayfarers. Classic styling, updated fit. Just go and look at Ray-bans, Persols, Oakleys, and Maui Jims and see what fits you well first off, and then what goes with your style. If you want wear a suit or sport coat in and try on a bunch of different glasses to see what works with what you have on. It will give you a feel for what you like and what fits as well as how it will look with a suit. Most around here like the classics and that means aviators or wayfarer styles, the above mentioned brands have classic versions as well as updated styles that are still classic with a new look or fit. Give a few a try and see what works for you. Like me, I love the Persol 649s, they look great, but look like absolute crap on me, same with original wayfarers, and traditional aviators. Thats why I like the modified versions that give you the overall look of a wayfarer or aviator, but with a slightly different fit or style that works with my wardrobe and face.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Grayson said:


> ^^^^ :icon_pale:
> 
> Damn kids....


I know its a movie gun, but is that barrel sealed?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It could be a stunt prop.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 30, 2009)

Wal-Mart, 8 bucks. I save the Oakleys for boating.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too have the $10 walmart specials for what I go to the beach as not to get sand and salt on my good lenses, but they just don't seem to ever fit right. So thats why I say if it fits thats the number 1 issue


----------



## vodomagoo (Jan 2, 2010)

any opinions on mosley tribes sunglasses?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Texas Aggie said:


> Maui Jims. I don't know of a better pair of sunglasses and they come in many different styles.
> 
> This is nonsense. Oakley makes a very good and in some cases very stylish product. I wouldn't wear my M-Frames with a suit, but they have some models that look good and I would buy long before a pair of Ray-Bans or other similar brand. I've had my Oakleys for almost a decade and wear them for every outdoor activity from lawn mowing to hunting and they have held up better than any other brand I've owned, including RB, Gargoyles, and Briko. I don't put my MJs through that kind of routine, but I think the MJ lens is better and the overall build quality is a bit better. However, Oakley is a fine product.
> 
> I personally don't think the large profile traditional aviator glasses look good with professional dress. You should be able to find what you need with MJs or Oakleys.


I have found nothing better than my Oakley Half Jackets, for wear during my outdoor cardio sessions and other sports activities. Functionally, they do what they are intended to do (protect my eyes) better than any other sunglasses during such activities. However, wearing a pair with a suit just makes a guy in the sixth decade of life, look like he's trying too hard to look young again!


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

*What sunglasses do you wear when you have your suit on ?*

Aviators , with a dark suit I wear black Porsche aviators , with a brown suit I wear
gold rimmed Porsche Aviators. This also applies to sportcoats.

The Porsche aviators are excellent for driving and the lenese are interchangeable.
The frames are well made , standard lenses can be installed if one wishes.


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to think I could look after something like a pair of Persols but I'm pretty rough on sunglasses. Lost a couple of pairs off the back of boats, sat on several. I'm not sure I'd want to do that with anything expensive.


----------



## izlat (Jun 17, 2008)

Plastic Persol 2916S tortoise + brown crystal polarized lens - imo look great, outstnding optics.

Also a pair of black Maui Jim Navigators (name on temples rubbed off) - but these are reflective so not top choice for a suit. Unfortunately, the polarizing coating is disintegrating around the edges of the glass, so I am not too keen on MJ right now, even though the optical quality is still great.

Would wear Serengeti forget model (Stratus or Altus) CPG lens w/ Ti frame. I think it works w/ a suit.

I have had several Oakleys and they cannot compare in either optical or build quality to Persol and MJ. Except e-wires or similar, I wouldn't wear Oakleys w/ a suit. I wouldn't buy Oakleys now anyway.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Wayfarer IIs (I have a big noggin and need the larger frame).

One pair in black with gray/green polarized Rx lenses; one pair in tortoise with yellow/brown polarized Rx lenses.

I keep 'em in the car for driving and all other outdoor activities year 'round, as my ophthalmologist has advised me to wear shades as much as possible rather than expose my eyes to direct sunlight.

Each pair ran about $300, w/ around $100 of that for the frame. The Rx lenses are plastic, scratchproof, and very light. 

This thread reminds me that I could use another pair; those Persol 714s look good.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Mont Blanc aviators work for me.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

One caveat with a suit is being able to dicreetly pocket your shades when not in the sun. Some of the chunkier frames are attractive, but their size makes them unable to slip into an inside jacket pocket without looking like your "packing heat". For that reason I tend to favor the wire rims like these Persol 2244-S...


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Jovan. I like a modern aviator.. not too big like the old Porshe glasses but a modern version of same. Oliver Peoples does an amazing aviator style and is is offered in 3 different sizes.. as it relates to your face. Also they are available in silver, antique gold, and anthacite.. I personally like the silver with dark green lenses.. classic but with a modern twist. I am sure you can visit their web site and check them out. Oliver Peoples was purchased by Oakley as year or two ago.. but this is their premium high end, fashion division that does contemporary glasses with an "old world" sensibility. I think they are the best optical company out there. If you want something a bit more "edgy".. I recommend Alain Mikli; awsome but very expensive. Aviators from Oliver Peoples are about $350 or so.. and Alain Mikli tortouse frames are about $550.. each plus the lenses and anti glare coating..


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
I'm sorry, but do you work at eyewearconnection.com? I've noticed that this is your 2nd or third post recommending people go to this website. (just wondering...)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't usually buy "sunglasses," per se. I find the frames I like best then have dark (prescription) lenses put into them. My daily pair, which I wear with everything, are gold-rimmed round glasses. Plastic versus metal is not the issue - "rugged" versus refined is the issue.


----------



## NotAMUser (Oct 1, 2009)

I like Ray Ban 3364s - they have a similar chic look as the wayfayer, but they are less bluesy, and more clean-line professional in my opinion. Fit most face shapes too.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

ourkid said:


> I'd like to think I could look after something like a pair of Persols but I'm pretty rough on sunglasses. Lost a couple of pairs off the back of boats, sat on several. I'm not sure I'd want to do that with anything expensive.


Just get different pairs for different things. I have some Persols and some Maui Jims that I use for dressy and dressy casual occasions, some Oakleys for sports, some Islander Eyes (~$20 sunglasses) for very casual occasions, and another pair of Islander Eyes with croakies attached for boating and other activities where they might fall off. I definitely wouldn't wear a $250 pair of MJ's to do something with a 50/50 chance they'll end up lost or broken just like I wouldn't wear a $4000 watch to play football.


----------



## le.gentleman (Dec 30, 2004)

I like to wear some Ray Ban wayfarers with some of my suits. My ultimate goal would be to have some tortoise shell sun glasses though that's not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

https://www.oakley.com/pd/3368

I get migraines from the sunlight and those are the darkest lenses I could find.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Katty said:


> I do not agree that the plastic frame does not fit into the suite. To give you an example, so you can see for themselves that it can look very stylish. Robert Downey Jr. was seen at the 82nd Annual Academy Awards wearing Oliver Peoples Sheldrake sunglasses. They make for a very chic & handsome look on Robert.
> 
> You can look more fotos here


Sorry, but I think those glasses look horrible. Totally inappropriate for what he's wearing, and I wouldn't even wear them with a suit. I'm no fan of wayfarers, but the originals blow these out of the water.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

rabidawg said:


> .


I guess I'll second this one. If you're going to get aviators, you might as well get some _real_ aviators!

But I also love Maui Jims.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Persol 714:








Try to avoid looking suspicious.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I know tortoise frames have their fans, but I've always felt that they look a bit silly on men. Even Mr. McQueen, Craig, and Grant (bastions of masculinity) look slightly "off" in them.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Persol 2244S. Good with suits, good in casual clothes.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I know tortoise frames have their fans, but I've always felt that they look a bit silly on men. Even Mr. McQueen, Craig, and Grant (bastions of masculinity) look slightly "off" in them.


 What of this?:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Still not convinced.


----------



## indieprep (Jul 19, 2009)

Everytime I wear sunglasses, I wear Ray Ban Aviators, doesn't matter the outfit.


----------



## BBQ King (Nov 4, 2011)

Hard to argue with this classic styling. And so versatile. Driving, singing, shopping at the mall, religious service, religious mission, country, western, filing paperwork, and gun play all managed in these classic shades in the stylish city of Chicago.



amplifiedheat said:


> What of this?:


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I think you can get away with all kinds of sunglasses with suits, as long they aren't the sport type (like biking glasses). My favorites are wayfarers - not just for looks, but for me the Wayfarers are super comfortable. I have black frames and I think they go with everything - but I think tortoiseshell would also.


----------



## mickeyd (Jul 2, 2005)

Persol 2747-S


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

The only pair of shades I have are the ray-Ban Daddy-O in black. I like the way they look and they do the job they're supposed to do.

Unfortunately they fit pretty tight on my big head, but I haven't found another model that would be better.


----------



## persun (Nov 14, 2011)

well,it depends,the plastic frame is not matter too much,if your sunglasses have a nice style,and it comes good with the plastic frame,then it is good!


----------



## NorthShorer (Apr 17, 2009)

In Australia, if someone wears sunglasses with a suit, they look like a footballer up before the local magistrate. It's as much a faux pas as doing up the bottom button on a suit's coat (sometimes, always, never).

Don't care if it's a good idea (Australia's a hot, sunny place - especially in summer). Here, it's just a bad look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You're delusional! Sunglasses have been perfectly acceptable to wear with a suit for ages. Like the umbrella, raincoat, or hat, they serve a useful function. Of course, there's a small part of me that hopes you only find this in bad taste when appearing _before the local magistrate_... because it is, along with wearing sunglasses at night and where there's plenty of shade indoors.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

With suits and causal, I wear a pair of black Ray-Ban "New" Wayfarers. I'm not a big fan of the "Original" Wayfarers.


----------



## NorthShorer (Apr 17, 2009)

Jovan, unfortunately we have some fairly badly behaved footballers here - and whenever they turn up to court it's big news. No doubt their minders advise them to wear sunnies. It just looks dreadful fighting off a media scrum, wearing sunnies and a suit together (and as I said, almost certainly and UNFORGIVABLY, doing up the bottom button).

Sorry if I've bothered anyone but this is the mental image that pops in my mind when I think about this topic.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Since you can't see people's eyes in sunglasses, they would have to come off for any social interaction IMO. 

I only wear them with a suit going to or from places, or if I'm stuck standing in the sun doing nothing. I have a pair of Diors and a pair of rayban pilots. Both work.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Somebody I work with wears sunglasses indoors, at night, but they're on top of his head at least.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Randolph Engineering Aviators, in gunmetal frame and grey-green lenses.


----------



## dziner88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Similar to other posts, I have a few pairs, depending on what I am wearing. I have a Cartier (silver & black) with curved lenses - kinda sporty; Persol 108's (love 'em); A Gold&Wood version of aviators (silver, with blue wood temples); Fendi gold frame (not that great on me...I'm too caucasian) with black horn temples (SL7220) and yellow tint lenses...they are very cool, however; RayBans; Gotti "Percy" in Palladium....these are very beautiful! I wear glasses every day and my SG all have prescription lenses, too. I believe that eyewear should be a unqiue accessory, since people look into at your face all of the time....

Eyeglasses have become one of my "signatures". I encourage everyone to try many different styles and finishes - you might be surprised what looks good on you!


----------



## INTJ (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 for Rayban Wayfarers!

Also, small frame aviator glasses like these work well also:

https://www.imdb.com/media/rm585931008/nm0001459

I got a pair a several years back from American Optical after seeing this pictures of Dennis Leary in them. I was very surprised to see them in Mad Men recently as well:

https://www.primermagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/DonDraper_Sunglasses/DonDraper_Feature.jpg


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Panasonic... sylish and goes well with anything.


----------



## phoebus (Nov 18, 2011)

lady opinion goes for aviators & wayfarers; they both work pretty well with suits!


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

These are the sunglasses I own. The Rayban 3273, made in Italy. Look great casual or with a suit IMO.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Since you can't see people's eyes in sunglasses, they would have to come off for any social interaction IMO.


Depending upon the topic of conversation and to whom I'm speaking with, I'll remove my sunglasses at noon in July to converse. Eye contact is important. I wear Ray Ban Predators (3194) in grey frame/green polarized lens and brown/brown unpolarized.


----------



## dziner88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Have responded to this thread before, but as big Persol fan, had to mention I picked up 3 pairs yesterday...although I think I may convert one pair (the 2924) to regular eyewear with clear lenses, they are very cool.....now have models: 2914 (tortise and black), 2790 (clear grey) and 2924 (dark tortise).

Tortise frames with a suit = a classic look (just look at DC as James Bond or McQueen in the images on this thread)....as are the aviators. Both are sharp and timeless. Now if I could only swing the Aston Martin. Damn.


----------

